# The perfect flat white cup



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Been looking at new cups for making flat whites and just can't decide! Anyone got any opinions on the following?

Tulip shape vs traditional cappa cup shape?

And as for the cups themselves...?

Como cups: http://coffeecups.co.uk/products/espresso-cappuccino-cups-latte-mugs/range/como-espresso-cappuccino/

ACF: http://www.coffeesmithscollective.co.uk/products-page/coffee-and-tea-drinking

or is it worth paying a tenner more for d'ancap?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ancap-competition-cappuccino-cup-saucer-150ml/p919

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ancap-verona-cappuccino-tea-cup-saucer-190ml/p918

Over to the experts - you've never let me down yet!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

5.5oz Tulip shape for me! I've got tons of different shape and size cups now but always go with the 5.5oz for Flat Whites


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I prefer the tulip shape. Merely for aesthetic and ergonomic reasons - couldn't say whether it effects the taste of coffee at all. I prefer a smaller cup too. Even if I want a greater volume I prefer to have a pot and refill the cup rather than having one gurt big whopper of a mug sitting by me. If the ones coffeesmiths are selling are the same they use in their cafes I find them pleasing enough.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

As a customer, tulip. As a barista, something wider. Tulips are a bit of a pain to pour into IMHO.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> As a customer, tulip. As a barista, something wider. Tulips are a bit of a pain to pour into IMHO.


Agreed - also easier to art in a bowl shaped cup


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, you don't have much room for mistakes in the little tulip cups like


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Only keep one put ready, the 5.5oz flat white cup









only kidding all my other cups where hidden as I was about to have a clean up.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Apologies for going slightly off topic bit it looks like your cherub has a allen bolt on the front of the group head. Can you confirm?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

ACF and the Como cups are very nice and are both highly rated by lots of people. The d'Ancaps are, in my opinion, fantastic.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I prefer tulips for a single shot 150ml cappa & something wider/flat for a double shot into 200ml milk - flat white


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jimbow said:


> Apologies for going slightly off topic bit it looks like your cherub has a allen bolt on the front of the group head. Can you confirm?


Yeh that looks like a different E61 to mine. The bolt of the top looks much larger and it had the hex bolt slot. Maybe they use real E61 group heads now?


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I'll have to check a few pics if other Cherubs to see the difference. It makes great coffee though whatever group it is.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh that looks like a different E61 to mine. The bolt of the top looks much larger and it had the hex bolt slot. Maybe they use real E61 group heads now?


Looks very much like the e61 on Brewtus


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah I see what you mean now it's certainly different, how odd.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It could be that Fracino are outsourcing this component now. Does it have a large F on the side of the group head? You should take advantage of this and buy a thermometer to stick into the hex bolt.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

There is no F on the side of the group head.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh that looks like a different E61 to mine. The bolt of the top looks much larger and it had the hex bolt slot. Maybe they use real E61 group heads now?


It could be the picture but it also looks like there is a small metal protrusion on the right hand side of the group head (exactly where the e61 leva would go).


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys - thinking i'll go the whole way and head towards the d'ancap ones, now I've only got to decide between 190ml and 150ml.

Why is every decision so difficult...?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have both sizes and like them both for different reasons. The 150ml really allows the coffee to shine especially with singles or smaller volumes of espresso. The 190ml is good if you like slightly more milk.


----------

